# How to Remove Glider/Rocker Hardware



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

The nut was probably installed with an impact so possibly one would remove it. To assist in preventing the bolt turning try putting down pressure on one of the members to bind the bolt.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion, I appreciate it. I did try that and it felt like they had a lock nut and used loctite also. I finally did get them loose, probably not the best way but it worked. 

From the bottom of the oak arm I drilled a small hole through the arm and on into the bolt about a good heavy 1/16 inch into the bolt. I then turned the drill bit backwards, stuck it shank first back into the hole where the shank would stick into the slight hole in the bolt and clamped the bit tight. With the bit putting pressure on the bolt and in the slight hole, broke the outside nut lose, came of like a champ.

I had to make a makeshift puller to get the bears out as they were in very very tight.

The bad news is the bearings are gone, they are rough as a corn cob, not to mention they are china bearings. $600 chair with Chinese bearings, for crying out loud. I am now on a hunt for some much better bearings, the number on them is 6200 RS then on around there is EIC listed. I don't want to go back with Chinese bearings.

Must be a fairly common size, there are many online but they don't say where they are made. Any suggestions where to buy good bearings?


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Could there be a slot in the opposite end of the shaft to accept a screw driver? If not make one in the end you can see with a hacksaw or dremel cutoff wheel.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

6200 is a very common 10mm id bearing. A google search brings them up for about $2. The rs is the seal designation. You probably want the 2rs version, It has 2 rubber seals. One on each side.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

BigJim said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, I appreciate it. I did try that and it felt like they had a lock nut and used loctite also. I finally did get them loose, probably not the best way but it worked.
> 
> From the bottom of the oak arm I drilled a small hole through the arm and on into the bolt about a good heavy 1/16 inch into the bolt. I then turned the drill bit backwards, stuck it shank first back into the hole where the shank would stick into the slight hole in the bolt and clamped the bit tight. With the bit putting pressure on the bolt and in the slight hole, broke the outside nut lose, came of like a champ.
> 
> ...


The way you accomplished it was my first thought but not knowing for sure what the arm material was for certain didn't mention it.

Glad to hear you got it. If a person has the time he can usually find Japan bearings in that size.


----------



## funflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

Jim, I'm a firm believer in replacing ALL, ALL, ALL China bearings with quality ones. I wouldn't use China bearings in my Lazy Susan for fear that I'd have to get up and walk to the other side of the table. It's pay me now or pay me later when it comes to bearings.

Anyway, a quick search on ebay came up with Nachi bearings for less than 6 bucks each with free shipping. I have also had good luck with Bocabearings.com


----------

